# What breed is my puppy?!



## tashais (Feb 23, 2010)

When he was younger he looked like a border collie, that was what I was informed (pure bred), but I have no idea now, not that I mind, bcoz he's brilliant, but any ideas?! Luckily from a friend, so didn't pay the price for pure bred, many thanks!x ( he's just gone 3 months old )


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

I can see alot of collie in him :yesnod: - so maybe he is, or a collie cross...he is gorgeous what ever he is.


----------



## tashais (Feb 23, 2010)

crazy said:


> I can see alot of collie in him :yesnod: - so maybe he is, or a collie cross...he is gorgeous what ever he is.


Maybe he is, so hard to tell when so young, he has a beard though! thanks for response


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

i thought he looked collie and terrier of some sort but i'm no expert


----------



## Merry Dogs (Nov 17, 2009)

He looks like a terrier x collie to me - his face is very terrier like, and his tail position too. He looks vvvvvv cute, I have to say


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Doesn't look full collie to me - looks like he has some kind of terrier in him as well.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

yep i vote for terrier x collie! Gorgeous scrufty lad though!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Def looks like he's got some terrier chunk in there!! He's lovely though. :001_tt1:


----------



## HGriffin12 (Sep 1, 2009)

i vote collie/ terrier too!


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Almost everything about him, particularly his face, looks like that of a fox terrier. Only his coat looks like a collie's, but he looks too small to have a lot of collie in him.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Considering hes only 3 months then hes about the correct height for a collie but I dont think hes a collie x terrier. He reminds me of a collie/husky/shephard mix here he is..


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


>


Apart from the colour, I don't think that he looks like this mutt at all.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

What first struck me was smooth collie, but he does have aterrier look about him  beautiful anyway1


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

I can see mainly collie but some terrier in there too!! x


----------



## tashais (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for all your responses, i will post another pic when hes older to show you all!x


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

If i had to put money on it i would go with patterdale x collie.

I think he is beautiful and will grow into a very handsome young man! Keep us posted. X


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

i would guess collie x jrt


----------



## kevinf (Mar 20, 2010)

I can certanly see Jack Russell in him, due to the roughness of him I'd hazard a guess that theres some border terrier in him but I could be wrong.

Such a cute looking dog you got there though


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

RachyBobs said:


> Considering hes only 3 months then hes about the correct height for a collie but I dont think hes a collie x terrier. He reminds me of a collie/husky/shephard mix here he is..


:thumbup: One-ear-up-one-ear-down dogs are the BEST


----------



## channyy1x (Mar 24, 2010)

his face shape looks just like my puppy whos a jack russel, have a look at my pics, and she holds her tail up like that too


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

nice terrier x collie there! deffo got the terrier wirey hair!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

collie x jrt possibly lovely pupster :thumbup:


----------



## tashais (Feb 23, 2010)

Just thought Id post a quick pic, he's growing soooo quickly!


----------



## tashais (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Brackensmum (Mar 26, 2010)

collie/terrier sounds like the popular choice eh?!He's gorgeous whatever he is, what's the lil fella's name?!
xx


----------



## tashais (Feb 23, 2010)

Brackensmum said:


> collie/terrier sounds like the popular choice eh?!He's gorgeous whatever he is, what's the lil fella's name?!
> xx


I think you're right,, but there are soo many terriers out there! Bailey he's called!  x


----------



## Blissful Dog Groomer (Mar 30, 2010)

Parsons Russel x border collie


----------

